
Ask HN: Best website building service for selling software - zengid
Howdy. I&#x27;m wanting to throw up a web-store for a software product in the future and I&#x27;m doing research on a web-hosting service like wix or squarespace that I can sell downloads through. I could build my own site from scratch, but I&#x27;d rather spend what little free time I have on the actual product. Any suggestions? Thank you!
======
verdverm
Is this paid software? Not sure anyone pays for and downloads software beside
mobile apps, because of the distribution & payment system. I'm very skeptical
of downloading software from websites.

If not paid, then put it in the usual software download channels.

Consider a different distribution / payment model.

~~~
zengid
Its going to be music software like Ableton or a VST plugin, so purchasing is
usually still a thing.

